# ViP722K - L6.67 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

129W tp30:

```
PID=0859h
 DownloadID: 1WRC
 Upgrading FW:
 L667:'L665'-'L665'
 L667:'L665'-'L665'
 New FW: 'L667'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-8][13][0-2]' & 'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-S].': {ViP722k}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```
The FW is require L6.65.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Got 6.67 couple days ago, from 6.64. Box was slow as molasses again, so I had to reboot it. So far so good though on 6.67.


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

Received 6.67 overnight last night. Today I have had sluggish response to access my recordings, had the channel banner freeze on the screen, and when trying to access the guide the picture froze and then the receiver reset itself.

Prior to 6.67 all was fine. Did a plug pull and still not sure if it's better yet. Will wait and see over the next day or so.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Any visible changes in the L6.67 ?


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

When pressing the DVR button the interface has been modified. There are 5 choices as follows:

1 - My Recordings
2 - DISH Cinema
3 - TV Shows
4 - Midnight Lounge
5 - My Media

2,3, and 4 access the Dish on Demand categories. 5 accesses an external HD if available.

Once you pick an option the follow up screens appear to be the same.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I've had a few timers fire two minutes late. In all cases, exactly two minutes late. I've also seen the box reboot twice while viewing a recorded event, for no apparent reason. Will do a plug pull to see if that calms things down.


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

Seems to have stabilized after the third of three hard resets. However, I have only recored one event since the upgrade but it did play back completely and successfully. 

Also talked to tech support and after two hangups before I got someone who I could actually understand.

The first guy didn't seem to even know what I was talking about when I mentioned 6.67, and the last guy kept wanting to send me a new box when I told him recordings were causing reboots. After telling him several times that when I was on 6.62 I had no issues, I gave up and asked him to please verify that he was logging my issue and I would callback if I decided I needed a new box.

I am 99% certain it's not the box but 6.67 being finicky.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've had a couple glitches with 6.67. I had gotten a VOD TV show and when I finished watching it, when I tried to delete it, it said I didn't have any, then locked up and shortly after, rebooted.

On the boot, it was sluggish as hell and locked up again and rebooted itself.

I pulled the power and after that things seem OK, but I haven't gone into the TV show 'rental' area to see if my one is there and if I can delete it now.

Seems a bit twitchy to me.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

SDWC said:


> ...
> I am 99% certain it's not the box but 6.67 being finicky.


I certainly don't doubt anything you've said, but I have to wonder why some people, such as myself, have 722*k*s with 6.67 and have no issues?


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

Damn, I'm back in the stone age with 662 on both my 722k's. What gives?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Dish doesn't always upgrade all units at once.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

SDWC said:


> When pressing the DVR button the interface has been modified. There are 5 choices as follows:
> 
> 1 - My Recordings
> 2 - DISH Cinema
> ...


I don't have Midnight Lounge on mine, perhaps i is because I locked the adult channels...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

scooper said:


> Dish doesn't always upgrade all units at once.


That's why I'm posting full info of each spool. Anyone could get IDs from SysInfo screen and check if it's the time ... or not.


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

russ9 said:


> I don't have Midnight Lounge on mine, perhaps i is because I locked the adult channels...


You are correct, the locking masks its visibility.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Got the L667 on both of my 722k's last night. Haven't really tried them out yet. Will do soon when I get back home.


----------



## Keybounce (Jun 19, 2009)

I have 667, and today it *FAILED* the most basic test of a DVR: pause and rewind live TV.

What happened: I had something recording on UCTV. I thought it was a series; in fact, it was the same lecture repeated multiple times. I was 50 minutes into the recording, and deleted the timer (and all 6 future recordings).

It asked me if I wanted to stop the recording in progress; I said yes.

It was then showing the "live TV" of UCTV. This was an unlisted 10 minute show on the pacific coast garbage patch.

But when I tried to rewind to catch a segment, it rewound into that last 50 minutes of show that had been recorded.

To clarify what actually happened (this is odd): 
1. The "time from the end" stayed at zero.
2. There was no white bar showing
3. There was a jump from the end of the recorded show to "Live".
4. There was no way to see anything that had happened between 9:50 and "now". Only 9:00-9:50 and now.

Changing channel fixed this, but I wanted to see that update on the garbage patch.

===
Why am I forced to alter the programming on my box, rendering some features unworking? Why am I forced to be their beta tester? Why do I not have the choice to say, "I want to see what people are saying on the internet before I upgrade"?


----------



## chris01061983 (Sep 9, 2010)

Previous to this software update,I was able to access the midnight lounge section. 5000+ adult movies would appear and you could order individual movies. Now,i try to select midnight lounge and it says "ATTENTION 943, This feauture is not available for viewing in your area" Whats up with that, did dish require a subscription to this feature now?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

I've worked with L667 for the past couple of nights, no real complaints, no bugs yet, the new menu seems out-of-place and I personally like the old menu style better, however, if it's just that one section that's modified I'm not really bothered by it.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Menu looks like they Frankensteined it in off the 922.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

How many of 'lucky' ppl with 922 out there? Not counting resellers, demo, showrooms.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Welp... Looks like this new version has the same bug as L662, but even worse, so far pressing MENU - MENU - CANCEL - CANCEL will not fix my slow program guide issue on TV1 like it did with L662... Very disappointing, and annoying when it takes about 3 seconds for the guide to pop up and about 1 second for the guide to change pages (PAGE UP/PAGE DOWN.)

Might not sound like a lot of time but compared to the near-instantaneous response it usually gets it's incredibly slow. Scrolling through the guide is very frustrating. Oh well guess I'll be power-cycling this thing every time it happens (assuming it will happen as often as it did on L662, this will be about three times a week) instead of the quick-fix I used to have on L662...

Also, other menus are slow such as going into the "System Setup" menu, changing sats/transponders in the "Point Dish" screen, pulling up your DVR recordings, etc.

VERY disappointed.


----------



## JTBenson (Jan 4, 2005)

Is there anywhere that I could find out when they plan to roll this out to my receiver? I still have 6.62.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

129W tp30 updated spool:


```
PID=085Ch
 DownloadID: 1ZRC
 Upgrading FW:
 L667:'BJA1'-'BJA1','L100'-'L665'
 New FW: 'L667'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: 
 '1[0-8][13][0-2]' & 'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-S].': {ViP722k}
 R0084587379-R0109566176 
 R0092748887-R0092748887 
 R0084587931-R0084587931 
 R0084587823-R0084587823
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JTBenson said:


> Is there anywhere that I could find out when they plan to roll this out to my receiver? I still have 6.62.


Check ALL conditions above and be sure your setup is follow them.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New spool started at 119W tp19 last night:

```
PID=0858h
 DownloadID: 20RC
 Upgrading FW:
 L667:'L040'-'L665'
 New FW: 'L667'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-8][13][0-2]' & 'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-S].': {ViP722k}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```
I think it should cover all 722k.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

3HaloODST said:


> Welp... Looks like this new version has the same bug as L662, but even worse, so far pressing MENU - MENU - CANCEL - CANCEL will not fix my slow program guide issue on TV1 like it did with L662... Very disappointing, and annoying when it takes about 3 seconds for the guide to pop up and about 1 second for the guide to change pages (PAGE UP/PAGE DOWN.)
> 
> Might not sound like a lot of time but compared to the near-instantaneous response it usually gets it's incredibly slow. Scrolling through the guide is very frustrating. Oh well guess I'll be power-cycling this thing every time it happens (assuming it will happen as often as it did on L662, this will be about three times a week) instead of the quick-fix I used to have on L662...
> 
> ...


The slow guide is now becoming a daily problem.


----------



## kairn (Sep 21, 2010)

Unfortunately it seems that the menu changes have also removed the ability to sort the "on demand" content by price. So no more just looking at the free stuff. Has anyone figured out how to get this functionality back?

Thanks!


----------



## Keybounce (Jun 19, 2009)

Is there **ANY** way to downgrade to an earlier version of the software? This is ... unusable.

First, I've had a reboot in the middle of a day about 1/2 of the days that I'm watching TV, and sometimes twice in one day.

Second, tonight: At 7:58, I got the "2 minutes" warning. I checked what was going to record. From memory (and this may be slightly in error): Daily show (commedy), and Sci-fi (Gundam). Gundam is priority #1. Not recording was PBS (Charlie rose) and true blood (Hbo). I was watching PBS, two or three minutes behind.

I skipped shows -- I had to skip true blood, Daily show (and colbert report), to get Gundam and Charlie Rose. Gundam, recall, is priority #1 (it has no repeat showings). At one point it was no longer on the list of shows to record, and I had to skip something else to bring it back on.

8:00 rolls around. Charlie rose records, starting from "Where I am now" on PBS -- about 2 minutes behind. Gundam does NOT record -- the second tuner is on comedy, even though I skipped Daily Show.

Trying to turn to 122 to watch Gundam yields a message something like "This will stop recording Charlie Rose". Frustrated, as I'm looking at the tuner turned to Comedy, I decide to change station anyways. Sure enough, the other tuner stayed on PBS, and shows as recording in the DVR show listing.

But I can't actually record what I'm watching. Record remainder of this event will skip Charlie rose (recording on the other tuner ...). If I say yes, ... ahh. This *SECOND* time, it worked -- the first time, it was still recording charlie rose.

But it actually recorded it on the *OTHER* tuner. In other words, it didn't record on the tuner I was looking at, it recorded on the other tuner.

If I now switch to the tuner not being used for recording, and try to change channel to 60 (back to PBS/Charlie rose), I'm told again "This will cancel your gundam recording".

So I give up. I hope that 8:30 recording works the way it's supposed to.

This happens frequently. Normally I have to reboot to get things to work correctly, but Monday night has a lot of stuff to record, and I'm in the middle of it all.

On a hunch, I went to the list of scheduled shows. I tried to restore the skipped "Charlie rose". "This recording conflicts with an existing recording". It's like the recorder thinks that I can only use one of the two tuners (I'm in single mode, not dual mode).

At 8:30, I try again to restore Charlie Rose. This time, no error, and it shows as being recorded in the schedule, but not in the list of recorded shows, and did not change the other tuner.

GAAAH.

This is the buggiest software release I've had yet.
PLEASE, let me downgrade.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Keybounce said:


> ... I was watching PBS, two or three minutes behind.
> ....


No, there is no way to go back to an earlier firmware update.

I don't think your last firmware update has anything to do with your "problems."

I think your entire problem is explained by your using a timer by watching "two or three minutes behind" thus making it unavailable for recording.


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> No, there is no way to go back to an earlier firmware update.
> 
> I don't think your last firmware update has anything to do with your "problems."
> 
> I think your entire problem is explained by your using a timer by watching "two or three minutes behind" thus making it unavailable for recording.


I agree regarding the fact that there is little if any relationship between the timers and firmware update, but the first issue described regarding random rebooting also happens to me and I believe is chronic to this release.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

SDWC said:


> ... but the first issue described regarding random rebooting also happens to me and I believe is chronic to this release.


Not happening on mine.


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> Not happening on mine.


Release 6.62 - no reboots other than when I initiated them

Release 6.67 - twice a week on its own on the average

It's either 6.67 or the box coincidentally went bad the day 6.67 spooled.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

SDWC said:


> ... It's either 6.67 or the box coincidentally went bad the day 6.67 spooled.


And of course you don't know which. If you receive another update and the problem remains and the rest of us continue to see no problems, what will you conclude? :lol:

Have you called Dish?


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> And of course you don't know which. If you receive another update and the problem remains and the rest of us continue to see no problems, what will you conclude? :lol:
> 
> Have you called Dish?


Called a couple of weeks ago they offered to send a new box, made no attempt to troubleshoot or offer any suggestions. Obviously a tech rep somewhere in Lower Slobovia given a script to read. Also emailed the CEO address a week ago and as of yet no response.

If it's my only recourse I will take a replacement box but if there's a 6.68 or 6.69 coming soon I'll wait it out and see what if anything changes. I have read other posts from a few others who have experienced erratic behavior since this release, so I really don't think it's hardware.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

SDWC said:


> Called a couple of weeks ago they offered to send a new box ...
> If it's my only recourse I will take a replacement box but if there's a 6.68 or 6.69 coming soon I'll wait it out and see what if anything changes. ....


The decision is certainly yours, but how do you explain the fact that many if not virtually all of us are not experiencing any problem at all.

I don't see why you're critical of a Tech for not trouble shooting what you suggest is a bug in an update when he nor most others are not experiencing the *intermittent* problem you are seeing - other than resetting the box.

Besides that, what steps would you expect him/her to do?


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> The decision is certainly yours, but how do you explain the fact that many if not virtually all of us are not experiencing any problem at all.
> 
> I don't see why you're critical of a Tech for not trouble shooting what you suggest is a bug in an update when he nor most others are not experiencing the *intermittent* problem you are seeing - other than resetting the box.
> 
> Besides that, what steps would you expect him/her to do?


Oh, I'm not suggesting the tech could do much more, I just long for the days when tech support seemed to be more helpful and had a deeper knowledge of the products they support.

Also, with all due respect, what is your proof that "many if not virtually all of us are not experiencing any problem at all."?

Screen name Keybounce who posted yesterday started off by saying he gets unexpected reboots.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

SDWC said:


> Oh, I'm not suggesting the tech could do much more, I just long for the days when tech support seemed to be more helpful and had a deeper knowledge of the products they support.
> 
> Also, with all due respect, what is your proof that "many if not virtually all of us are not experiencing any problem at all."?
> 
> Screen name Keybounce who posted yesterday started off by saying he gets unexpected reboots.


Err, OK. Keybounce is a "Me too." for your symptoms. I based my opinion that many if not virtually all are not experiencing the problems you are seeing on years of reading here and concluding if most or even many were seeing the same thing as you that there would be threads filling up with "Me too." posts. I certainly have no proof.

Also, with all due respect, I asked you "I don't see why you're critical of a Tech for not trouble shooting what you suggest is a bug in an update when he nor most others are not experiencing the intermittent problem you are seeing - other than resetting the box.

Besides that, what steps would you expect him/her to do?"

You replied, "Oh, I'm not suggesting the tech could do much more, I just long for the days when tech support seemed to be more helpful and had a deeper knowledge of the products they support."? 

Sorry to have posted, I think you've made up your mind and are not really after any help you might receive here.

No offense intended.


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> Err, OK. Keybounce is a "Me too." for your symptoms. I based my opinion that many if not virtually all are not experiencing the problems you are seeing on years of reading here and concluding if most or even many were seeing the same thing as you that there would be threads filling up with "Me too." posts. I certainly have no proof.
> 
> Also, with all due respect, I asked you "I don't see why you're critical of a Tech for not trouble shooting what you suggest is a bug in an update when he nor most others are not experiencing the intermittent problem you are seeing - other than resetting the box.
> 
> ...


Salti, I appreciate your commentary as well as all others on this board, which is by far the best I have come across for knowledge and cooperation. In this issue we just agree to disagree as to whether 6.67 is problematic or not. I will post at some point how this plays out when resolved. Actually, I hope that my problems are isolated and many others don't have to go through the same frustrations.

Although I don't post much, I have been a member for 5 years and a regular reader of the board. Also a customer for over 10 years. I do agree with you that there isn't much going on in the way of "me too's" as there have been with other issues. Thanks for your replies and feedback.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

OK, here's what seems to be a new one - recorded Blue Bloods OTA tonight. Started watching from the beginning at about :45 into recording. At the :30 point, it just stopped as if the recording had ended, even though on the list is shows 1:03, as usual for length. Rebooted and checked again, and no difference. Any ideas?

Barry Singer
Scottsdale, AZ


----------



## kevin d (Sep 21, 2005)

Experienced that last week with Biggest Loser OTA. It was right after we received 6.67. No way to watch the rest of the recording, bust hasn't happened since.

Kevin D.


----------



## nicshow (Apr 12, 2002)

I'm having lots of rebooting problems with my 722k using L667. I'm not sure when I received L667 as the receiver was just installed on Monday of this past week. Yesterday, I installed a Netgear WNDA3100 RangeMax Wireless N Network Adapter - 300Mbps, 802.11n/g/a and the reboot seems to occur when I try to go to the recordings or to the "on demand" programs.

Can anyone else verify this experience?

I'm trying it now without the adaptor to see if I can isolate the coincidence with the wireless adaptor.

Nic


----------



## JoelDirn (Apr 12, 2010)

nicshow said:


> I'm having lots of rebooting problems with my 722k using L667. I'm not sure when I received L667 as the receiver was just installed on Monday of this past week. Yesterday, I installed a Netgear WNDA3100 RangeMax Wireless N Network Adapter - 300Mbps, 802.11n/g/a and the reboot seems to occur when I try to go to the recordings or to the "on demand" programs.
> 
> Can anyone else verify this experience?


I just swapped in a refurb 722k on Saturday (previous 722k was at L667). The reason for the swap out was a lack of any content showing up in the new "On Demand" menus other than in "My Recordings", and it would occasionally lock up while exploring the "On Demand" sub menus. Tesh Support said the problem was in the receiver.

The new unit came with L664, and still had the old "On Demand" & "Dish Online" menus. Still had no "On Demand" content, though I could find content on the "Dish Online" menu. I was even able to download a couple of free items from the "Dish Online" menu. By Sunday morning the new unit had L667. It still lacks any content in the new "On Demand" menu (other than the two items I downloaded on Saturday) and now the "Dish Online" menu is gone. Now it will occasionally reset while exploring the "On Demand" sub menus.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

barryaz1 said:


> OK, here's what seems to be a new one - recorded Blue Bloods OTA tonight. Started watching from the beginning at about :45 into recording. At the :30 point, it just stopped as if the recording had ended, even though on the list is shows 1:03, as usual for length. Rebooted and checked again, and no difference. Any ideas?
> 
> _and_
> 
> ...


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

Starting Thursday evening I noticed that when I change channels on my 722K, the info box that tells you the channel number and program name does not go away unless I manually hit Cancel. This box used to vanish after a few seconds.


Update: I perform a manual reset and the problem has cleared. I assumed the daily reboot was the same as a reset so I didn't think it would help. I was wrong.


----------



## nicshow (Apr 12, 2002)

I just received L668 in the last few days. I tried the wireless adaptor again and this time all seems to work much better. No reboots or delays so hopefully the software is the issue!


----------



## swallman (Nov 18, 2004)

I see that we have 668 as well but our guide is slow as molasses. Hitting the guide button and you are waiting 2-3 seconds for the guide to appear (never used to be like that). Also scrolling through the guide is painfully slow.

When is Dish going to get this crap fixed ?


----------



## nicshow (Apr 12, 2002)

I had trouble again tonight also. I have my wireless adaptor back in. The problems seem to be coincidental with that for me.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

The problem lies in the stupid and ugly new menu, when you hit DVR. When it loads those banners for the PPV. This was never a problem before that crap came along.


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

After two weeks with it loaded, 6.68 seems much more stable and the reboots have ceased. However if you do go to the DVR button and into the on demand content, it still seems to be a crapshoot as whether I'll be able to navigate successfully or end up with a locked up system.

Going to My Recordings and accessing content seems to cause no issues. Nor does going to my EHD.

The random rebooting problems seems to have been corrected, at least in the short term.


----------

